# TWISP solo - New 2 da game



## Sticky Icky

Hi Guys!

after spending days of reading through forums on e-cigssa, i thought there is no better place to seek advice and tips than from you guys, the PROS. i recently acquired a twisp solo, yes i know, nothing compared to the devices some of you guys use but i am almost 2 weeks of stinkies going strong

twisp solo is fairly new device so theres not much reviews out there , needless to say i expected much more, from twisp rather than the device as it is fairly entry level. anybody out there experiencing leaking when refill?(damn expensive liquids) stuck screw on battery? nicotine inflow when inhaling? 

in terms of e-liquids any recomms on alternate e liquids? as twisp is rather heavily priced? any other solo twisper out there who can share my experiences or improve my experiences?? apart from getting a new device right away....

sticky icky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sticky Icky

apologies i meant liquid inflow to the mouth


----------



## Jan

Think your post is n the wrong forum


----------



## gertvanjoe

Well I have a twisp edge and its ok. Not like wow but a nice stealthy device for use at work. Most people are used to seeing them as well. But I still go about as a promoter of vaping even with my twisp in hand. Other mod is a 20w which I happily vape at 10w

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

good to hear about the stinkie free weeks

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

juice in the mouth is known here as spitting. Those coils are not the best on the market though good. Try a softer draw perhaps. I know the draw is tight on these mods but you will not get super airflow by drawing harder than it can give. Only spitting

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

I can recommend Mike Mega Mixes purely on service level and willingness to help . I have not tried his juice but look around, many had and loving it.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

Thanks for your advice mate! I understand what u say in terms of the draw but doing a decent job thus far. I will have a look at Mike mega mixes right now any advice in the right direction will do me good. BTW grabbed a bottle of evolution Vape 6mg bubblegum, great flavor and smooth hit on the throat, 100 bux for 20ml. I'll keep on reading up the forums and soon will go on to proper vaping. Thanks again


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to "Newbies Corner"

Congrats on quitting the stinkies @Sticky Icky !
You doing a great thing no matter what device you using

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

Thanks mate


----------



## Machx

You should also try evolution vape, their juice is 60%vg 40% pg and they mix it for you rite in the store. R100 for 20ml they have a shop in Brooklyn mall pretoria. Really awesome quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

Machx said:


> You should also try evolution vape, their juice is 60%vg 40% pg and they mix it for you rite in the store. R100 for 20ml they have a shop in Brooklyn mall pretoria. Really awesome quality.


yeahgot myself a 6mg 20ml lastnite at clearwater bubblegum, nice cloud and flavour, i'd be going back for more thats sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Welcome to vaping @Sticky Icky . 

You seem like the type who will be growing into vaping very fast. Apart from getting a new device. there are just tons of juices locally and internationally available for you to try (twisps flavors are highly over priced and not good quality) 
I can suggest looking at some of these places to order some juices to try. 

www.sirvapes.co.za
www.juicyjoes.co.za
www.vapecartel.co.za
www.beyondvapour.co.za


there are more around. Just watch this forum. All of these websites above do delivery over night. so place your orders and give them a go. You will soon realize that this is the way to go. And please. When you are ready to upgrade that device. Dont hesitate to ask and get on board your long, awesome journey through vaping. 

And try give my youtube channel a watch, to get my opinion on some local juices and vape gear coming through SA. 
You can find the link in my signature down below!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Sticky Icky said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> after spending days of reading through forums on e-cigssa, i thought there is no better place to seek advice and tips than from you guys, the PROS. i recently acquired a twisp solo, yes i know, nothing compared to the devices some of you guys use but i am almost 2 weeks of stinkies going strong
> 
> twisp solo is fairly new device so theres not much reviews out there , needless to say i expected much more, from twisp rather than the device as it is fairly entry level. anybody out there experiencing leaking when refill?(damn expensive liquids) stuck screw on battery? nicotine inflow when inhaling?
> 
> in terms of e-liquids any recomms on alternate e liquids? as twisp is rather heavily priced? any other solo twisper out there who can share my experiences or improve my experiences?? apart from getting a new device right away....
> 
> sticky icky


Congrats - 2 weeks off stinkies is a big step - the hardest part is over. Probably the best thing you could ever do for yourself, friends and family! Well done mate.

As far as Twisp, if it got you off smoking, it's performed and done it's job - irrespective of leaks, spit back, gurgles and any other niggles (not exclusive to Twisp).

Having said that, there's a whole world of vaping out there which I'm sure you've started to see from this forum and online in general. There's much better hardware and liquids on the market, often more competitively priced. Definitely check out the vendors listed on the forum - now too many to mention. In terms of juices, Twisp is indeed expensive and simply not of the quality of many local juices out there. As far as imported premium juices available locally, there's a bucket-load to choose from and I'm sure _all _of better quality than what you may be used to. 

While I don't know much about the Twisp "solo", it seems to be an upgrade of their old Clearo. That device was under-powered and needed the very strong Twisp juices to bring it to life. It didn't fare as well with non-Twisp liquids. By the same token, the Twisp liquids tasted awful on more powerful vaping devices. If you decide to upgrade hardware and try a few new juices, right now I'd recommend looking into an iStick device with a Nautilus Mini tank, or a Kanger Subox Mini kit - depending on your preferred vaping habits. Those two combo's seem to be the most popular combo's for new vapers and both offer value and versatility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

KB_314 said:


> Congrats - 2 weeks off stinkies is a big step - the hardest part is over. Probably the best thing you could ever do for yourself, friends and family! Well done mate.
> 
> As far as Twisp, if it got you off smoking, it's performed and done it's job - irrespective of leaks, spit back, gurgles and any other niggles (not exclusive to Twisp).
> 
> Having said that, there's a whole world of vaping out there which I'm sure you've started to see from this forum and online in general. There's much better hardware and liquids on the market, often more competitively priced. Definitely check out the vendors listed on the forum - now too many to mention. In terms of juices, Twisp is indeed expensive and simply not of the quality of many local juices out there. As far as imported premium juices available locally, there's a bucket-load to choose from and I'm sure _all _of better quality than what you may be used to.
> 
> While I don't know much about the Twisp "solo", it seems to be an upgrade of their old Clearo. That device was under-powered and needed the very strong Twisp juices to bring it to life. It didn't fare as well with non-Twisp liquids. By the same token, the Twisp liquids tasted awful on more powerful vaping devices. If you decide to upgrade hardware and try a few new juices, right now I'd recommend looking into an iStick device with a Nautilus Mini tank, or a Kanger Subox Mini kit - depending on your preferred vaping habits. Those two combo's seem to be the most popular combo's for new vapers and both offer value and versatility.


Hey bro thanks for the solid advice and encouragement. Apart from the niggles I mentioned this little device did do its job. Its much better than the clearo as I have used 1 for a couple days prior to purchasing my own. Throat hit and flavor outshine the clearo by miles. Thanks for being specific on the devices I should upgrade to from here on, I would love to,soon and get into some serious vaping!


----------



## Sticky Icky

whatalotigot said:


> Welcome to vaping @Sticky Icky .
> 
> You seem like the type who will be growing into vaping very fast. Apart from getting a new device. there are just tons of juices locally and internationally available for you to try (twisps flavors are highly over priced and not good quality)
> I can suggest looking at some of these places to order some juices to try.
> 
> www.sirvapes.co.za
> www.juicyjoes.co.za
> www.vapecartel.co.za
> www.beyondvapour.co.za
> 
> 
> there are more around. Just watch this forum. All of these websites above do delivery over night. so place your orders and give them a go. You will soon realize that this is the way to go. And please. When you are ready to upgrade that device. Dont hesitate to ask and get on board your long, awesome journey through vaping.
> 
> And try give my youtube channel a watch, to get my opinion on some local juices and vape gear coming through SA.
> You can find the link in my signature down below!


Man, you guys are amazing and u right I have taken to this like a duck to water and def plan on upgrading. Thanks for the heads up on flavours, was looking for variety and convenience and I know wat u mean by da twisp range overrated some wat. I will def checkout your YouTube bids!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

Sticky Icky said:


> Man, you guys are amazing and u right I have taken to this like a duck to water and def plan on upgrading. Thanks for the heads up on flavours, was looking for variety and convenience and I know wat u mean by da twisp range overrated some wat. I will def checkout your YouTube bids!


*vids*


----------



## Andre

Sticky Icky said:


> Hey bro thanks for the solid advice and encouragement. Apart from the niggles I mentioned this little device did do its job. Its much better than the clearo as I have used 1 for a couple days prior to purchasing my own. Throat hit and flavor outshine the clearo by miles. Thanks for being specific on the devices I should upgrade to from here on, I would love to,soon and get into some serious vaping!


Here is a thread giving great information on the Subox Mini kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

The iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus is also a great combination. My wife has been using this setup for almost a year now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

After reading the thread the kangertech is all I want becoz after 2 weeks on twisp I'm desperate for an upgrade already! Will have a look at the I stick as well, sure its pretty cheaper than the kangertech. Thanks for clearing this up for me. Mods RBT RDT etc etc I had no clue lol. Very informative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

The Nautilus mini is very underrated in today's 'SubTank is king' world. The subtanks are made for better airflow and just cannot cater for the tight draw that many new vapers are looking for.
It took me almost a year of vaping before I started lung hits, which I now enjoy, but I still need a tank with a tight draw for mindless chain vaping while online, gaming or watching TV.

I bought my buddy a mod for his birthday, and gave him my Nautilus mini with new coils and a decent joose from Complex Chaos. In turn, he surprised the hell out of me. He has not smoked since then, and that while he was always the one taking the piss when he saw me vaping. 
Seems like that underrated tank cured 2 smokers quite easily.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZK1

I agree on the Subox Mini!!

I had two sets of the Evod's and got ticked off when I'm in a pub when the battery goes flat or the coil gives in, then I bum an analog. It was way more hassles then the Subox.

Also, as money is a bit tight at the moment, I buy 12mg Voodoo Juice, sub zero, or any strong menthol and then mix it 50/50 with B.P. Glycerin, to make the juice last a bit longer. Also on the Subox, you can go down on the Nicotine content. I found that I like the throat hits, so that's why I like menthol juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

Hey @Sticky Icky , I went straight from the Twisp Clearo to the Subox Mini & absolutely love it. Trust me , you wont go wrong . Also to anyone looking for a tighter draw on the subox , adjust the airflow so that its just about to close the first(smallest) hole & about to open the second one. Draws tighter than a real cig

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Fired up my twisp just now after having not used it the whole of today and yesterday. Loving the tight draw  Probably just me but I like to sometimes have to get reminded about something about analogues and I don't want it to be the smell  So a nice tight draw just like them filters I was burning money with is nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco_101

Hey @stickyicky I just sold my solo yesterday as I'm upgrading as well. The thing with the solo is that I think it's more for someone who is a social smoker than one trying to quit I think. It has a very tight draw and the coils heat up fast if you pull hard. With filling the best thing you can do is remove the rubber stopper thing that is by the centre part where the flavour goes and tilt it while filling just watch how the juice rises through the little window things and let it fill till a little after the third one and put the rubber stopper back in. Worked for me. Also if iit is spitting it probably means youre over filling it, just remove the mouth piece and shake the twisp into a basin or something usually it helps. Good little device but I'm getting an Evic Vt or the vtc mini.


----------



## Andre

Marco_101 said:


> Hey @stickyicky I just sold my solo yesterday as I'm upgrading as well. The thing with the solo is that I think it's more for someone who is a social smoker than one trying to quit I think. It has a very tight draw and the coils heat up fast if you pull hard. With filling the best thing you can do is remove the rubber stopper thing that is by the centre part where the flavour goes and tilt it while filling just watch how the juice rises through the little window things and let it fill till a little after the third one and put the rubber stopper back in. Worked for me. Also if iit is spitting it probably means youre over filling it, just remove the mouth piece and shake the twisp into a basin or something usually it helps. Good little device but I'm getting an Evic Vt or the vtc mini.


Most welcome to the forum. Thanks for your help with the solo. Suggest you go with the Evic vtc mini - not only upgradeable (first upgrade out already), but also swapable battery - as opposed to the Vt.


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Sticky Icky, and for reference this is what the twisp solo looks like





One of my cousins was using one today, so I took it for a spin.


----------



## Silver

How was it @Alex ?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> How was it @Alex ?



It was very weak @Silver. But it looks good and would probably do okay for a really stealth setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sticky Icky

Alex said:


> It was very weak @Silver. But it looks good and would probably do okay for a really stealth setup.


haha yeah it is weak, need to upgrade


----------



## Sticky Icky

just FYI i have ditched the Twisp for an eleaf ijust 2 and im loving. sub ohm  lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

cool

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

